# At home mani/pedi tips



## littlekoala (Feb 11, 2012)

I recently wrote this blog post on DIY Manicure and Pedicure tips, and I thought I'd share it here as well.

Here are my fool proof steps for great at-home nails!

1) Clean. Remove all your old polish and scrub your hands and feet with an exfoliating scrub.

2) Cuticles. Use a cuticle remover (I like Sally Hansen's) to soften up your cuticles, then push them away with a shaping stick. Make sure you wash off all the remover when you're done and don't leave it on your skin too long!

3) Cut and file.

4) Buff.

5) Prep. Lightly swipe a cotton ball soaked in rubbing alcohol over each nail.

6) Prime. Use a strengthening bottom coat.

7) Polish. Use two coats, allowing a few minutes drying time in between.

8) Top coat. I LOVE Sally Hansen's "Dries Instantly" top coat - it really dries the polish quickly and helps me avoid nicks or smudges.

9) Moisturize. Once the polish is dry, use a Vitamin-E rich oil to moisturize your nail beds and shine up your polish job.

Voila, you're done! Good luck!


----------



## Pancua (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks for the tips!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amoxirat (Feb 18, 2012)

Thank you for the tips!!  I've never had much luck with nail-polish . . .   but now I know why.

I don't usually do even half of these steps. . .


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 19, 2012)

Just another tip for at home pedis: Invest in a footbath. I got a "party heels" one at Ulta for 30 dollars and I use it almost every day. Its so relaxing and soaking my feet in it makes them softer. Additionally, a product with tea tree oil for your feet really does help to control stinky feet.


----------



## amoxirat (Mar 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just another tip for at home pedis: Invest in a footbath. I got a "party heels" one at Ulta for 30 dollars and I use it almost every day. Its so relaxing and soaking my feet in it makes them softer. Additionally, a product with tea tree oil for your feet really does help to control stinky feet.



Thanks for the tips!


----------



## paulspnao (Mar 10, 2012)

[SIZE=12pt]If you donâ€™t have time to paint your nails, just take off the polish and moisturize. It will look much better than chipped paint. If you donâ€™t have cuticle oil, olive oil works just as well. Light polish is easier to maintain than dark.[/SIZE]


----------



## Ziesha001 (Mar 12, 2012)

hey thanks a lot for your tips ! They are really helpful !


----------



## emily25 (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DreamWarrior (Mar 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *littlekoala* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 5) Prep. Lightly swipe a cotton ball soaked in rubbing alcohol over each nail.



Awesome!!

Sometimes I use alcohol and sometimes I use nail polish remover - it depends on what I have readily available.


----------

